# Can you identify this behavior?



## Wintersong Farm (Aug 22, 2007)

Do I need to be worried? What is happening here? Here is the background: New package in early may. The bees have been doing this every afternoon. Population is large and growing, honey production in full swing, otherwise appear healthy. Added fourth hive body two weeks ago. Temps were in mid 90's last week, but 70's this week, with same behavior. Thanks for any thoughts or ideas.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

If it is/has been hot and humid there they are doing what is called bearding. Many of the bees come outside the hive to reduce heat in the hive. They carry water like crazy to use the evapration system of cooling. Many of those near the entrance are fanning air into the hive. You can prop the outer cover up on the front edge of the intercover to help a little and make the entrance full width.

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

i also try to keep my bees in partial shade during the heat of the day. some say they will produce less honey but i prefer the hive health over production.


----------

